# Accident infoIt sounds fishy to me because everything I've read here says it Uber goes out of his wa



## migbbs (Aug 28, 2017)

I was recently in an accident in Houston, with a rider in my car. It was the other drivers fault and he admitted fault. The passenger cancelled and got another driver and reported it to Uber. I reported it to my insurance co and to Uber. My insurance denied the claim because I was driving for Uber. I filed with Progressive who is handling Uber's policies and they said I would be charged a $1000 deductible and the policy doesn't cover rental reimbursement. A friend of mine was on an Uber ride the next day and told the driver about my accident and that driver told him that he just got his car back after an Uber accident and that Uber gave him $10,000 because he was in an accident while driving for Uber. Has anyone heard of anything like this? It sounds fishy to me because everything I've read here says it Uber goes out of his way to not do anything for the driver after an acciden


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

migbbs said:


> I was recently in an accident in Houston, with a rider in my car. It was the other drivers fault and he admitted fault. The passenger cancelled and got another driver and reported it to Uber. I reported it to my insurance co and to Uber. My insurance denied the claim because I was driving for Uber. I filed with Progressive who is handling Uber's policies and they said I would be charged a $1000 deductible and the policy doesn't cover rental reimbursement. A friend of mine was on an Uber ride the next day and told the driver about my accident and that driver told him that he just got his car back after an Uber accident and that Uber gave him $10,000 because he was in an accident while driving for Uber. Has anyone heard of anything like this? It sounds fishy to me because everything I've read here says it Uber goes out of his way to not do anything for the driver after an acciden


The claim should have been filed against the other driver's insurance, and you should not be penalized the deductible. Deductible is only for comprehensive claim on your own car. I know it's the same insurance company and processer: You shouldn't let them screw you out of the $1K. Push back.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yea you should be filing with the ad fault drivers insurance. No deductible.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

You'll get the deductible back. You might have to pay the repair shop first for it. I never heard of Uber giving away 10,000$ ...


----------

